# holster and grips



## wolfdog (Oct 2, 2012)

I am looking for a set of black plastic grips and holster for a Browning Model 10-71 380 ACP

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.tombstonegrips.com/mm5/m...G&Product_Code=BRN_74a&Category_Code=Browning


----------

